# Famous hacker Kevin Mitnick gets hacked



## Devilfrank (13 Februar 2003)

http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/internet/02/11/hacker.hacked.ap/index.html

Vielleicht sollte Mr. achso-toll Mitnick mal bei Tsutomu anfragen, ob er nicht dessen Server sichern soll...

 :lol:


----------

